# Christmas With Vostoks



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

My three favourite Vostoks. A new automatic Submarine Captain, an old CCCP Paratrooper on one of Roy's dark brown bunds, and one of the new Amphibians on the obligatory James Bond NATO (again from Roy). My wife bought me the straps for Christmas... as well as the Amphibia.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

The Amphibian goes well on that NATO IMO.


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

Bladerunner said:


> The Amphibian goes well on that NATO IMO.


Thanks. Yes, I was originally going to put it on the Komanderski automatic because it matches the colours of the sea and dial but it seemed to work even better with this one.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

RuskyWatchLover said:


> Thanks. Yes, I was originally going to put it on the Komanderski automatic because it matches the colours of the sea and dial but it seemed to work even better with this one.












Meant to say welcome back as well RWL, noticed you hadn't been on here for a bit.


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

Bladerunner said:


> RuskyWatchLover said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. Yes, I was originally going to put it on the Komanderski automatic because it matches the colours of the sea and dial but it seemed to work even better with this one.
> ...


Thanks again. Yes, I was without internet access for a while due to being in America for Christmas. I got back a week ago and am still catching up.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

RuskyWatchLover said:


> Thanks again. Yes, I was without internet access for a while due to being in America for Christmas. I got back a week ago and am still catching up.


Like your style, you have the right idea for holidays.


----------

